# replacing radiator support?



## maroonse_r (Aug 9, 2004)

i need to replace my radiator support and was wondering if it can be a do it yourself job? if i could do it myself does anyone know the easiest procedure of doing this. also about how long might it take? i have a service manual and plenty of tools.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

IIRC youll need a welder.


----------



## maroonse_r (Aug 9, 2004)

thanks, but is there any more info


----------

